# legal residence?



## stonecastle (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi, this is my first post. Im American builder and now consider a move abroad as the USA becomes less desirable to live. My question is that my ancestery is Portugal, grandfather born at Azores, father born USA (I think). Could I qualfy for citizenship ? permanent residency? Is it possible to start a new life with small money like 100,000 usd and a monthly income of 1500usd? Maybe start a business in portugal to help income? Any information is greatly appreciated. Also is the Azores to be considered for living? cost to import vehicles or equipment? much thnx....Paul


----------

